# Need some help!



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

First off, let me just say that I got some EXCELLENT news today... I've secured the same location as last year for my haunt and WINDSOR HAUNTING will be BACK for 2009!!!

It was looking very unlikely for awhile, but at the last minute things came together! Guess it's time to start building a fresh new website!

Anyway... one of the challenges I have this year is a loss of reliable man-power. One of my closest friends, and one of the people who worked in my haunted house as an actor last year has moved away... and a second buddy of mine has a kid due in September. 

I still have some good actors, but not many... so i'm REALLY going to need to figure out a way to add some automated scares to my haunt this year.

Last year I tried putting together a motion sensor with outlets attached to it. It worked, in theory, but I found it to be unreliable; it would sometimes stay on waaay too long or not at all. At the last minute, we decided to ditch them and go with remote controlled outlets which I controlled from a remote as people walked near the displays.

This year I really need to work out the bugs since it is EXTREMELY important that I am able to have my displays run consistantly and reliably for the 4 straight days the haunt will be open (4 hours each day).

Can you guys give me some options as to what kind of things I can try using in my haunted house? I'm fairly new to any of this more advanced stuff so my experience is limited (i'd like to stick to less complicated stuff) I even thought that using pressure mats would be a good idea... where can I get them and is there a way to make them stay on a certain amount of time, and not re-activate for a certain period as well?

Any help you guys could give would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

From what I understand, the pressure mat is just a switch. The timer would determine how long until next activation.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> From what I understand, the pressure mat is just a switch. The timer would determine how long until next activation.


Can you get these mats with timers built into them? Or is it something you have to buy seperate?

I'm ok with spending a LITTLE bit of money here... just so long as its reliable and not OVERLY complex.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I know monsterguts carries the mats: http://monsterguts.com/prop-control/triggers/cat_19.html

My understanding is that timers are separate. You may be able to hack into your motion detector to use the mats as a switch. The detectors already have a timer in them you can set.


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I know monsterguts carries the mats: http://monsterguts.com/prop-control/triggers/cat_19.html
> 
> My understanding is that timers are separate. You may be able to hack into your motion detector to use the mats as a switch. The detectors already have a timer in them you can set.


Yeah... On the motion detectors that I found, I noticed that they only had a knob on the back that controlled the duration it would stay on. There was no way of knowing exactly how long that might be and even the slightest adjustment of the knob would throw the on-time around by as much as 30 seconds to a minute so it was very frustrating.

I like some of the ones i've seen on here where you have a test mode of 7 seconds, then a 1 minute, 5 minute and... I forget the rest.. but the switch on the back; that seemed handy.

In a perfect world, i'd like some kind of timer that I could accurately set EXACTLY how many seconds the prop stays on, and how many seconds it will be off for before being triggered again.

What would do this for me?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you are talking about a controller then, methinks. Which means more bucks yet.

But some of the electronic gurus on here may be able to show you to use a 555 timer to save some dough.

Part of the problem of motion detectors is that if it senses any movement it may start everything immediately again without much pause. The mat would allow you to only have that prop operated when that is stepped on to start it.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

You could use a keybanger or Bitbanger type contoller triggered by a Mat Switch...easily progam your prop in real time with push buttons. Then just hold down the record button for lets say 2 min longer, and that will set your time before the prop can retrigger.

There are several to choose from:
Animation Maestro - single channel from haunted village
Animation Maestro II - dual channel
EZ-8 8 channels from EFX-TEK (new $99)


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

halloweenguy said:


> You could use a keybanger or Bitbanger type contoller triggered by a Mat Switch...easily progam your prop in real time with push buttons. Then just hold down the record button for lets say 2 min longer, and that will set your time before the prop can retrigger.
> 
> There are several to choose from:
> Animation Maestro - single channel from haunted village
> ...


Where do you get this stuff from? Is it stand-alone or do you need to keep it hooked up to a computer or something? Can you program sounds into these things as well so when the lights and prop come on, it can also play some kind of loud shriek or something?

That'd be sweeeet...


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Ironside said:


> Where do you get this stuff from? Is it stand-alone or do you need to keep it hooked up to a computer or something? Can you program sounds into these things as well so when the lights and prop come on, it can also play some kind of loud shriek or something?
> 
> That'd be sweeeet...


They are standalone!!!

These keybangers work with most add on triggerable audio boards!!!

They way these typicaly work is you wire your trigger source (Switch, mat switch, PIR sensor, break beam) to trigger your audio board and your keybanger controller at the same time. While your audio file is playing you program your routine in real time.

To program just hold down the record button and then just press the channel button to activate your prop and it records your routine. If its pneumatic type prop, you can quickly pulse the button to get some real violent shaking

the next time the trigger is activated it plays back exactly your sequence.

Note thes keybangers will not control servos!!! 
The are best used to control anything where you would use a switch

Here are a few links...

The animation Maestros have relay contacts that are rated up to 120 volts
animation maestros - They sell an add on mp3 unit for $99
(scroll to the bottom)
http://www.hauntedvillage.com/

EFX-TEK EZ-8 Contoller 8 channel
You will still need to add your own relays or relay board for this controller
http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/ez-8.html


----------

